# 2018 LT ...single click sound above brake pedal in dash upon 30 mins of cranking and driving



## owncruze1971 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi
I am getting a single click sound on my 2018 LT upon around 30 seconds of leaving my home after the car has been swithced off...it is coming from above my left foot somewhere in the dash. I bought the car with 32 K it now has 79K and i have not nocited it until now. Could anyone help me with determining what this is? thanks


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ABS self-test


----------



## owncruze1971 (Jun 5, 2020)

thanks jblackburn..i have noticed today that the noise has stopped clicking so far...is this normal?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It is barely noticeable in my 2016 - it happens somewhere around 20 MPH if I recall correctly. It will pulse the ABS pump quickly once just to test function every time the car is started and driven above a certain speed. 

The Gen 1's made a huge "thump" noise at 12 mph every time and it was a common question on the forum back when they were newer.


----------



## owncruze1971 (Jun 5, 2020)

thanks again...mine sounds almost like a relay click..is this what you hear on yours?




jblackburn said:


> It is barely noticeable in my 2016 - it happens somewhere around 20 MPH if I recall correctly. It will pulse the ABS pump quickly once just to test function every time the car is started and driven above a certain speed.
> 
> The Gen 1's made a huge "thump" noise at 12 mph every time and it was a common question on the forum back when they were newer.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

owncruze1971 said:


> thanks again...mine sounds almost like a relay click..is this what you hear on yours?


Yes, kinda what it sounds like, but you can feel it slightly in the pedals as well.


----------



## owncruze1971 (Jun 5, 2020)

I was experimenting some more since we talked it seems to happen at 23mph about every time now..does this sound like what we discussed



jblackburn said:


> Yes, kinda what it sounds like, but you can feel it slightly in the pedals as well.


----------

